# Kingston indoor range



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I am thinking by the lack of response you are S-O-L.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

ont.deerhunter said:


> I am going to be in kingston this weekend for the kids for kids hockey tournamnet. Are there any indoor ranges open to pound some paper. If I have time to break away from the hockey arena for a couple of hours. Paul


Sorry Paul i didnt see your post untill it was too late
Kingston Archery club shoots Saturday mornings......I was at the Invista Center most of the week end with Connor...They won all of thier games but lost in the semi finals.

How did you do?

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Hockey*

We did not fair out as well losing all three games. Had a good time though drank a few beers,did some shopping. Some awesome sales at adidas,reebok and the columbia outlet stores, Picked up a $150 pair of football cleats for my son for $25.00 and a $200 jacket at columbia for $25.41 taxes inc. Columbia had a few hunting items as well light weight perfect for turkey hunting pants for like $10.00 sizes were limited but lots of xl and xxl as well as smalls still available. Some real sweet deals. worth checking out if your in kingston.


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up


----------

